# Turning My 2017 Hatchback into the Ultimate Emergency Response Vehicle



## CruzeMedic (Nov 21, 2017)

Here I will be documenting my experience and progress on upfitting my 2017 Chevy Cruze Premier RS Hatchback into the perfect POV for responding to emergency calls.


----------



## CruzeMedic (Nov 21, 2017)

Project as of November 25th, 2017


----------



## CruzeMedic (Nov 21, 2017)

Project as of November 25th, 2017


----------

